# More On Your Ag Data



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

More perspective. From Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/04/who-owns-your-data-experts-weigh/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=608e547c23-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-608e547c23-296641129


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Some of the systems your info is stored in the Cloud.So they could have your acres,what you planted,fertilizer,spray,and yields.

So if someone can access the yields across the U.S. He could be one up on the national yields and he could position himself in the markets and profit from it.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

From my Cargill days, collecting data on anticipated harvest was always tough to get. I understand why guys don't like to share, but its not always about how the boig company can use anticipated yields to screw everyone else.

A lot of the info we recieved was used to determine storage needs for wheat harvest, how many trucks we needed to manage wheat movement, and even some ideas on exposure to forward contracts. For small elevators, this can be even more critical, especially in regards to space needed to store crops.

If the elevator clears out too much space and it ends up a poor harvest, it will ultimately impact their bid. If they don't clear enough space, the elevator plugs and they can't dump grain, or won't take grain for storage. Same with trucks at harvest, too few or too many will impact rates for moving grain from the field and transfers between elevators and endusers/terminals. Either scenario is usually bad for the elevator and their customers.


----------

